# New All Star Demos are in..........



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

There has been plenty of excitement , tons of questions and lots of hype for the new 2010 All Star. 2 demos are in and it may be time for you to try one out and let us know how it works for you.

CKS
www.coloradokayak.com
327 E Main St
Buena Vista, Co. 81211


----------

